# Whitish grey alge?



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

I just set up a 75 g tank 4 days ago and there seems to be a witish colour fuzz forming in spots on the black diamond i have in the tank,I am at a loss as to what it could be.Any guesses and what should I do about it?
thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe a fungus? DO you have driftwood in the tank?


----------

